# Is it an offence in Ireland to be drunk while in charge of a minor?



## Henny Penny (19 Nov 2010)

Hello people.
Is it an offence in Ireland to be drunk while in charge of a minor - somebody mentioned to me today that it was in the non-fatal offences against the person act but I cannot find any mention of same.

Thanks


----------



## Marietta (19 Nov 2010)

I have been to enough Holy Communions and Confirmation parties and seen umpteen parents slushed out of their brains while their youngsters ran amok all over the place so I would say its mostly likely not an offence and if it is, it is not in the least bit enforced.


----------



## onq (20 Nov 2010)

Ummm. Smacks of duty of care - oh! did I say "!smacks!"

(tut, tut)

ONQ.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Nov 2010)

I know of a school that has refused to release children into the care of an adult at home time .... 'cos of the impression they were overly under the influence.


----------



## onq (22 Nov 2010)

Must have been the fermented fruit juice in the school canteen. 

ONQ.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Nov 2010)

*



Is it an offence in Ireland to be drunk while in charge of a minor?

Click to expand...

*Only a Morris Minor, I'm afraid.


----------



## runner (22 Nov 2010)

Dr M, you are showing your age now!


----------



## Mpsox (22 Nov 2010)

I believe it's an offence in the UK to be drunk in charge of a child under 7. I don't know about Ireland


----------



## Henny Penny (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks folks ... Very helpful.


----------



## Henny Penny (25 Nov 2010)

From the Criminal Justice Act 2006 - 
Reckless endangerment of children.
 176.— (1) In this section—

  (2) A person, having authority or control over a child or abuser, who intentionally or recklessly endangers a child by—

  (a) causing or permitting any child to be placed or left in a situation which creates a substantial risk to the child of being a victim of serious harm or sexual abuse, or

  (b) failing to take reasonable steps to protect a child from such a risk while knowing that the child is in such a situation,

  is guilty of an offence.

The reason for my question is that parents sometimes turn up to a childcare service I use to collect children - and are clearly drunk. The service provider feels powerless - they do not have the legal right to keep the child - but I feel they must have some right to prevent the child coming to harm by allowing them to go home with a drunk parent. 

As always, thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## Bronte (25 Nov 2010)

Henny Penny said:


> they do not have the legal right to keep the child - but I feel they must have some right to prevent the child coming to harm by allowing them to go home with a drunk parent.
> 
> .


 
Unfortunately the truth is that the child is better off with their drunk parent than in almost any other place.  Much and all as the situation is distressing you, you do not want to subject any child to the hell that is Irish state care.


----------



## lightswitch (25 Nov 2010)

Bronte said:


> Unfortunately the truth is that the child is better off with their drunk parent than in almost any other place. Much and all as the situation is distressing you, you do not want to subject any child to the hell that is Irish state care.


 
Thought the same thing myself today when I passed what looked like heroin addicted parents with a large bag of beer cans, pushing a small tot in a buggy.   Very sad to see though.  Poor kid has no chance.  The accident of birth huh!


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Nov 2010)

Tell that to the children of the family in Mayo whose parents were allowed to continue raping and abusing them for years.

Do you really believe that Bronte? Think of what you're saying.


----------

